# Bringing a southern car to a northern climate



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

We just bought an older low mileage car from southern Florida.  It arrived yesterday and it was pretty stunning to see a 12 year old car in far better condition than the local 1 to 2 year old stock with similar miles we have been looking at.  So, other than it not having seat heaters in it, is there anything else I need to think about?  It is undercoated, not quite like a new one here, but is protected.


----------



## bubbasdad (Feb 23, 2013)

I would change the anti freeze or at least test it. And look at a new battery. Those items don't get much of a workout in S Florida.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Agree with Bubba. Plus you'll probably want better tires for winter.

And I always changes all the fluids and filters on a used car as a matter of course so you know where you are starting maintenance wise.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

The Suburban is sticking around for snotty weather, firewood, compost and camp duty so the all seasons should be fine.  I'm checking the antifreeze today as that is definitely still an issue here.  I also have read that they sometimes put different thermostats in southern cars?


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 23, 2013)

That car, being a volvo, is good to go. You're not dealing with a kia. The stat, the antifreeze, will be fine and it probably even has an OEM block heater. Maintenance will be typical for any used car purchase. Just hope that the automatic transmission holds up, that's the weakness on modern vehicles.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 23, 2013)

The antifreeze is probably NOT fine. In southern and southwest, they often do not use the same coolant to water mix ratio ans they use in the colder climates.
A person I know drove out from Cali to the east and when they hit the central US, guess what froze up and cracked the radiator tank?
Sucks to need a radiator when on the road. Also try and check what oil they have used in it. Synthetic vs. standard, grade etc. Oil grade used can also be different in different climates.
Better to be safe with minor maintenance and fluid checks & changes, then have a hefty tab to pay for just assuming.
Nice looking ride!


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Dump all the fluids. Change filters & screens. Get the unit to a point where you (know) what you are starting with. From then on standard maintenance as per mileage. Cheap compared to shop rates for repairs/breakdowns.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 23, 2013)

50/50 mix is pretty much normal.  Antifreeze is also anti boil....


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 23, 2013)

nate379 said:


> 50/50 mix is pretty much normal. Antifreeze is also anti boil....


and anti-corrosive.
Volvo (or any other Euro car) would not let it out with anything less.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Nice looking ride!


 
Thanks Hogz, my wife looks pretty good driving it too  Its always a crapshoot buying sight unseen but I was pretty pleased when it came off the truck.  Almost felt bad exposing it to road salt for the first time.


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2013)

Pay close attention to the tires. The heat and very hot pavement in FL accelerates aging. Look for any cracking or drying out of the rubber. Also, as you go north the tire pressure will change dramatically. Add air when you it cold weather.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

Tires were definitely low when it came off the truck.  But, they are new as part of the deal so in good shape there.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 23, 2013)

+1 on testing the anti-freeze. Who knows when it was changed last and it will lose it's anti-corrosive properties over time.

Same reason I recommend a transmission fluid flush/service too.  Unless you can prove it has been done on schedule.

Have a look at the usual, brakes, steering, suspension components etc.  But outside of that, sounds like it's good to go already!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

All the hoses, belts, coolant etc look freshly done with OEM parts.  It was a single owner and probably just had its 30K service done at the dealer.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 23, 2013)

I would still double check the coolant since even old coolant can look good.  Hydrometer type testers are available for cheap. Usually $10 or less.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks MM, will do.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 24, 2013)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Dump all the fluids. Change filters & screens. Get the unit to a point where you (know) what you are starting with. From then on standard maintenance as per mileage. Cheap compared to shop rates for repairs/breakdowns.


 

i agree with this. Among the usual service items i do, I change the tranny oil/filter every 30,000 miles. It's very often an over looked maintenance item. Not an expenvie $$$$'s in the long run. A "new" rebuilt tranny is pricey.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 24, 2013)

I also bought an southern vehicle. 2006 gm pickup. It is amazing when loooking underneath. I usally will buy used, and if i do again it will be a southern one. Cost me $500 to fly down and drive back to Maine.






Just the pickup, had the tractor.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd get some oil in the  doors. I bought a car from  Florida a bunch of years back and within 2 winters of driving up here the bottoms of the doors were rotted right out. The rest of the body was good.Talked to a body shop guy and he said cars in the coastal regions get sea salt settled in the doors . Get them up here and our 6 months of road salt aggravates the situation. Cost and effort very little for some peace of mind.
I've been buying pickups and class 8 trucks down south for about 15 years. You absolutely can't beat the value. And a mini vacation in the winter flying down there to pick them up.
Solar, if ya don't mind me asking . What did it cost to get shipped up here?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 24, 2013)

Where do you go looking for the vehicles?

Matt


----------



## JustWood (Feb 24, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Where do you go looking for the vehicles?
> 
> Matt


 Google search for car dealers in a specific area.
Subscribe to a Sunday edition of a paper in a major southern city.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 24, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Solar, if ya don't mind me asking . What did it cost to get shipped up here?


 
It was less than $500 shipped from Miami to my door. I was in Florida for a trade show but by the time I got from Orlando to Miami and then put 1400 miles on the car, that $488 was looking like a good option.

Matt, unless you have a lot of experience buying used cars, I would watch EBay for a while. It took me a while to figure out what constituted a bargain as I haven't bought a car in 5 years. I was originally looking at only hybrids and tdis, but I got a lot more car and have $10K to spend on gas still in my pocket.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I also bought an southern vehicle. 2006 gm pickup. It is amazing when loooking underneath. I usally will buy used, and if i do again it will be a southern one..


 
The difference is stunning.  You really see it under the hood.  2 year old cars don't look this good here let alone 12 year old cars.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/rusfre-rust-proofing-p-19659.aspx
http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/rusfre-mitey-bee-gun-rus5050-p-17652.aspx
Here is my recommendation. Southern vehicles go quick when you bring them north but this stuff is worth its weight in gold. A little messy and will get a little bit seeping out in the hot sun but that is the beauty of this stuff it warms up and creeps in to all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 25, 2013)

The wonky 5 cylinder. Timing belt is important. It will be the tranny that kills you if the body and the timing belt holds up.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> The wonky 5 cylinder.


 
People still don't believe me when I tell 'em I've got a 5-banger under the hood.


----------

